

Why SpaceX should release its photos in the Creative Commons - ForHackernews
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/02/why-photos-of-space-should-belong-to-everyone/385681/?single_page=true

======
tomlock
I feel that, and it is just a feeling, SpaceX is particularly cautious
surrounding the news of failures that it broadcasts. I don't get the feeling
that it is that culturally open. I say this because, for example, the landing
attempt on the barge was not broadcast live, and when the failure was
broadcast, it was after it could be determined what went wrong, and the
message was "we were so close".

To be honest, I think being closed like that, particularly as SpaceX is
catching up to the capability of the incumbents in some areas (namely
transporting humans) is probably a good move. Failures are not a good message
when the incumbents have a history of moderate levels of success in this area.

I would be completely unsurprised if in a few years, all the photographs and
videos, warts and all, are released into the public domain. Perhaps, after
they've achieved some more of their goals.

~~~
andygates
The landing attempts are (1) technical tests of proprietary systems and (2) in
the middle of the ocean. Not broadcasting live is to be expected; releasing
anything at all is at their discretion.

------
nakedrobot2
Good grief, by this logic, all photos of Nature should be public domain. All
spaceship designs should be public domain. Where does it end? Sorry Atlantic
but this is beyond silly. Photons belong to everyone when you get right down
to it. So all photographs henceforth are also public domain. Geeez :)

